# Schmerzende Oberschenkel



## Fie (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also, mich nervt das. Ich sitze da und meine Oberschenkel außen, oberhalb der Knie schmerzen. Es ist egal ob ich liege oder bike, sie brennen oder ziehen. Schwer zu beschreiben. Ich möchte raus und mir meinen Frust rausstrampeln. Gestern war ich so schei_ße unterwegs, dass ich mehrmals anhalten mußte. Ich übertreibe es nicht, die kleine Hausstrecke ist echt ein Witz von ca 18 km.
Wenn ich pausiere, ist das Gift für meine Motivation und seit gestern erst recht. Der Regenhosenkauf im Laden war noch okay, daheim kam dann der Schock und ein riesen Frust.
Ich habe gestern mein Kona wiegen lassen: 16,5 Kilo und ich schreibe nicht, wieviel Kilos ich insgesamt zu bewegen habe... Ich glaube, hier im Ladies-Only bin ich die führende obere Gewichtsklasse 

Kann da jemand was damit anfangen oder kennt das?

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## geribisri (8. Mai 2010)

Bist du sicher, dass es nur mit deiner Oberschenkelmuskulatur zusammenhängt? Was machen deine Oberschenkelmuskulatur wenn du nicht MTB fährst?, also spazierengehen, sitzen, allgemeiner Alltag?

Gruß geribisri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (8. Mai 2010)

Ich kann in meine Oberschenkel ja nicht reingucken, aber was außer Muskeln sollen sonst weh tun? Wenn ich sitze, schmerzt es, beim Laufen sowieso und im Liegezustand sogar auch. Es ist immer ein lechter brennender Schmerz spürbar.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich kann in meine Oberschenkel ja nicht reingucken, aber was außer Muskeln sollen sonst weh tun? Wenn ich sitze, schmerzt es, beim Laufen sowieso und im Liegezustand sogar auch. Es ist immer ein lechter brennender Schmerz spürbar.



Wie lange stretcht Du nach dem biken? Oder wie häufig überhaupt?


----------



## Fie (8. Mai 2010)

Gar nicht...


----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Gar nicht...



Dann würde ich damit auf jeden Fall mal anfangen, damit die Muskulatur geschmeidig bleibt. Tips findeste im Netz genug, ich stretche nach jeder Ausfahrt, vorderen Muskel, hinteren, Wade und den großen Popo-Muskel ;-)

Zudem solltest Du auf jeden Fall mal nen wenig mit der Sattelhöhe spielen und beobachten, wo der Schmerz ggf. beim Pedalieren dann auftritt, wo er weniger wird, vielleicht liegts auch daran, falsche Belastung des Beinapparates ;-)

Dazu...welche Trittfrequenz fährst Du im Mittel auf den Touren, die nen wenig hügeliger sind. Vielleicht auch hier mal mit weniger Kraft fahren, die Muskulatur nen bisschen weniger fordern und vor allem....dieser auch mal Ruhe gönnen....

Ich kann ansich, wenn ich ne Tour gefahren bin, die hööhenmeterlastig war, meine Beine erstmal 2 tage hochlegen, bevor sich da wieder was ohne Mucks abspielt. Fordert man seine Beine/Gelenke zu viel mit zuviel Kraft, kommse quasi ausm Schmerz nimmer raus.


----------



## Female (8. Mai 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dazu...welche Trittfrequenz fährst Du im Mittel auf den Touren, die nen wenig hügeliger sind. Vielleicht auch hier mal *mit weniger Kraft fahren, die Muskulatur nen bisschen weniger fordern* und vor allem....dieser auch mal Ruhe gönnen....




Das hat bei mir extrem viel ausgemacht. Durch das Rennradfahren, wo man ja stark auf Frequenz und den runden Tritt achtet, hab ich mir angewöhnt auch beim biken mit viel weniger Kraft zu pedalieren. Mittlerweile krieg ich auch den Freerider ohne grosse Leiden den Berg hoch getreten. Es lohnt sich also, seine Bewegungsabläufe ein bisschen darauf zu sensibilisieren.


----------



## Fie (8. Mai 2010)

Wie kommt man ohne Kraft einen Berg hoch? 


Welche Tricks?


----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Wie kommt man ohne Kraft einen Berg hoch?
> 
> 
> Welche Tricks?




Wenn Du nicht grad 20%ige permanent fährst, kommt man auf nem kleinen Blatt in unterster abstufung prima gemütlich überall rauf 

Aber ich sehe es halt immer wieder, wie manche meinen, je größer das Blat vorn umso "straighter" kommts rüber.

Es geht allgemein um die Wahl einer vernünftigen Trittfrequenz, auch in der Ebene. In der Ebene mit ner 60 zu treten ist zwar meist schneller ;-), geht aber auch mehr in die Gelenke und fordert die Muskulatur mehr als mit ner 80 und nem kleineren Gang und etwas mehr Forderung des Herz/Kreislaufsystems.


----------



## Twinkie (8. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man den Schmerz auch erstmal lokalisieren und dem Kind nen Namen geben:











Könnten ja Muskeln sein, aber auch Sehnen oder Bänder....hmmmm...z.B. Tractus iliotibialis (Buchstabe A auf dem Bild)

Radsport ist ein Kraft-Ausdauer-Sport. 
Zunächst stürzt man sich auf die Ausdauer. Die bekommst du mit wenig Belastung, kleine Gänge über längere Zeit und schnelle Kurbelei. Man nennt das auch GA1. Da wird der Herz-Kreislauf-Apparooht auf Zack gebracht.
Für die Muckies empfiehlt es sich dann kurze Intervalle einzubauen, wo man mal son paar schwere Antritte hat. Die kann man entweder mit Hügeln simulieren, oder großen Gängen. 
Wenn Du nicht genug Kraft hast, muß Du sie langsam aufbauen. Es ist nicht sehr förderlich, wenn Du schon am Anfang voll aufdrehst, Dir Zerrungen holst oder die Knie kaputt brichst. Schließlich muß sich der Körper langsam an die neue Belastung (und es ist ja ne recht hohe, wenn man viele Pfunde bewegt) gewöhnen. Dazu gehört auch Regeneration zwischen den Ausfahrten, damit neuer Muskel gebaut werden kann. 

Soviel erstmal zur Expresstheorie.


----------



## Fie (8. Mai 2010)

Okay,

also, ich trete lieber schneller als langsamer  also 80 wahrscheinlich.
Das kleinste Kettenblatt brauch ich zur Zeit gar nicht. Außer wie gesagt, 20% - wobei ich da vorher wohl eher vom Bike kippe.
Ich fahre fast nur noch mit dem großen Kettenblatt, weil mir das Mittlere dann doch ab und an zuviel wird mit treten. Da ich meinen Tacho verloren habe, habe ich keine Ahnung, was momentan meine Durschschnittsgeschwindigkeit beträgt. 
Mein Herzkreislaufsystem immer gut erkennbar am hochroten Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (8. Mai 2010)

tacho ist auch erstmal gar nicht wichtig. besser wäre etwas zur pulskontrolle. 

20% ist echt heftig. das fährst du? 

gibt es denn keine weniger steile strecke für dich? was, wo du länger unterwegs bist und nicht so viel kraft brauchst?
immer anaerob zu trainieren ist doch auch shice. dass man dann übersäuert und alles brennt ist auch klar.

heieiei


----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> also, ich trete lieber schneller als langsamer  also 80 wahrscheinlich.
> Das kleinste Kettenblatt brauch ich zur Zeit gar nicht. Außer wie gesagt, 20% - wobei ich da vorher wohl eher vom Bike kippe.
> ...




Und ich nutze das Große fast gar nicht 

Und wenn Du hauptsächlich das große mit ner TF von 80 trittst (auch am Berg), solltest Du wohl eher mit nem 25er Schnitt durch die Rabatten jagen....da hätte ich nich nur nen roten Kopf sondern wohl auch langsam nen Herzkasper 

Also irgendeine Angabe,


----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> 20% ist echt heftig. das fährst du?
> 
> gibt es denn keine weniger steile strecke für dich? was, wo du länger unterwegs bist und nicht so viel kraft brauchst?
> immer anaerob zu trainieren ist doch auch shice. dass man dann übersäuert und alles brennt ist auch klar.
> ...



20% sind so schlimm nicht, es sei denn, diese sind Wurzel- ode Schotterdurchzogen ;-)

Mich irritiert bei Fie´s Angebe auch eher die TF im Verbindung mit dem großen Blatt. Da dürfte der Puls definitiv irgendwo am Anschlag sein und ohne genügend Grundlagenausdauer bedanken sich die Muskeln definitiv genau damit 

Ich grübe grad....ne 80er TF und großes Blatt, ca. Mitte Ritzel fahre ich meine EB Intervalle für 3 Minuten (165 hf) im Flachen  bei ca. 27-30 km/h. Nur mal so als Vergleich.


----------



## Fie (8. Mai 2010)

Also, großes Kettenblatt und hinten meistens tatsächlich mittig. Berg runter, größter Gang 
Bei Anstiegen mittleres Kettenblatt und Puls deutlich spürbar im Kopf. Aber bevor ich unfreiwillig absteige, schiebe ich. Sorry, ich brauch diese Qual grad und über das Keuchen schweigen wir dann mal lieber. Das Gute am Keuchen, man hör mich schon von weitem und sie machen mir schön Platz. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich bei 27-30km/h liege. 

Ah, beim zweiten Mal lesen, habe ich das mit den Intervallen verstanden. Ich nehm mal meine Pulsuhr heute mit und guck.

Handy noch am Ladegerät und dann bin ich weg. Rucksack ist schon gepackt.


----------



## lucie (8. Mai 2010)

Kette rechts und 16,5kg - Respekt!
Ich denke, Du solltest wirklich mal einen Pulsmesser nutzen! So wie Du es beschreibst, fährst Du offenbar häufig über der sinnvollen oberen HF-Grenze - also im anaeroben Bereich.
Damit haust Du in recht kurzer Zeit Deine Glykogenspeicher leer, die Muskulatur übersäuert, und dies ist der Ausdauer und dem Wohlbefinden Deiner Muskulatur nicht gerade zuträglich, von der immensen Belastung für das Herz-Kreislaufsystem mal ganz abgesehen.    
Du solltest es etwas langsamer angehen lassen, Kraft und Ausdauer bekommt man nicht durch tägliche "Kraftorgien".
Ignorier einfach mal das Große KB, das nutzen Racer mit leichten Race HT!
Für mich klingt es nach einer starken Überbelastung der Muskulatur. Gönn Dir und Deinen Muskeln auch mal etwas Ruhe!!! Leg also auch mal Regenerationphasen ein! Wenn Du vorher nicht viel Sport gemacht hast, muß sich Dein Körper erst mal auf die veränderte Situation langsam einstellen. Und das dauert eben 'ne kleine lange Weile...


----------



## J.O (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo also was bei mir immer geholfen hat ist Magnesium und wenn es nach 3 Tagen nicht besser ist würde ich mal den Arzt aufsuchen.
Durch das trainieren mit zu hoher HF bekommt man aber keinen Muskelkater oder ähnliches ist mir zumindest noch nie passiert und ich fahre oft mit einer HF von 170+ und das auch gerne dauerhaft und Muskelprobleme hatte ich dadurch noch nie.
Aber man sollte es auch mal langsam angehen lassen vielleicht mal 1-2 tage nur RECOM fahren dann bekommt man als regelmäßiger Fahrer auch keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (8. Mai 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Hallo also was bei mir immer geholfen hat ist Magnesium und wenn es nach 3 Tagen nicht besser ist würde ich mal den Arzt aufsuchen.
> Durch das trainieren mit zu hoher HF bekommt man aber keinen Muskelkater oder ähnliches ist mir zumindest noch nie passiert und ich fahre oft mit einer HF von 170+ und das auch gerne dauerhaft und Muskelprobleme hatte ich dadurch noch nie.
> Aber man sollte es auch mal langsam angehen lassen vielleicht mal 1-2 tage nur RECOM fahren dann bekommt man als regelmäßiger Fahrer auch keine Probleme.



Von Muskelkater ist hier nicht die Rede, sondern einfach von einer Überbelastung. Ich denke Fie kann einen Muskelkater durchaus diagnostizieren und hätte dann ihr Problem hier nicht angebracht. 
Die Frederstellerin ist 47, nach ihrer eigenen Aussage übergewichtig und fährt recht große Gänge mit daraus resultierender niedriger TF.
Wenn sie mit dem Biken gerade erst angefangen hat und dann noch mit einem recht schweren Bike, sollte sie es schon etwas langsamer angehen lassen.
Klar gibt es für fast alles Pillen (gut, Mg kann sie ja mal einwerfen), man sollte aber erst einmal die Ursache für die Symptome suchen und finden oder einfach mal etwas "kürzer" treten! 
Und "170+ auch gerne dauerhaft" halte ich im "Normalbetrieb" für unsinnig, gerade für Untrainierte!!!


----------



## J.O (8. Mai 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Von Muskelkater ist hier nicht die Rede, sondern einfach von einer Überbelastung. Ich denke Fie kann einen Muskelkater durchaus diagnostizieren und hätte dann ihr Problem hier nicht angebracht.
> Die Frederstellerin ist 47, nach ihrer eigenen Aussage übergewichtig und fährt recht große Gänge mit daraus resultierender niedriger TF.
> Wenn sie mit dem Biken gerade erst angefangen hat und dann noch mit einem recht schweren Bike, sollte sie es schon etwas langsamer angehen lassen.
> Klar gibt es für fast alles Pillen (gut, Mg kann sie ja mal einwerfen), man sollte aber erst einmal die Ursache für die Symptome suchen und finden oder einfach mal etwas "kürzer" treten!
> Und "170+ auch gerne dauerhaft" halte ich im "Normalbetrieb" für unsinnig, gerade für Untrainierte!!!



Haste recht aber ein Muskelkater resultiert ja in der Regel aus einer Überbeanspruchung und das kann auch so weit gehen das man nicht mehr ordentlich laufen kann daher denke ich schon das es sich um einen Muskelkater handelt was auch sonst außer Sehen und gelenk, hatte ich übrigens auch einmal aber nicht vom Biken, einfach ein bisschen langsam machen .


An die TE gute Besserung und noch viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Hobby


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Also, großes Kettenblatt und hinten meistens tatsächlich mittig. Berg runter, größter Gang
> Bei Anstiegen mittleres Kettenblatt und Puls deutlich spürbar im Kopf. Aber bevor ich unfreiwillig absteige, schiebe ich. Sorry, ich brauch diese Qual grad und über das Keuchen schweigen wir dann mal lieber. Das Gute am Keuchen, man hör mich schon von weitem und sie machen mir schön Platz.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich bei 27-30km/h liege.
> ...



wohl doch nur bergab
und eine trittfrequenz von 80 bergauf mit nem grossen blatt ( auch schon mit dem mittleren)
entweder ist fie der nick von sabine spitz oder ich hab da was falsch verstanden
wenn beides nicht der fall ist dann sollltest du mal deine daten verifizieren zb mit nem tacho ev mit trittfrequenzmesser
..wenn sich die beine wieder erholt haben


----------



## lucie (8. Mai 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> ...einfach ein bisschen langsam machen .
> 
> An die TE gute Besserung und noch viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Hobby



Von mir auch gute Besserung Fie!


----------



## Fretchen (8. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!
Bei den Stichworten "Schmerzen auch im liegen" und "brennend" würde ich nicht mehr von einem "normalen" Muskelkater ausgehen - vielleicht schon von Muskelfaserverletzungen als Folge einer Muskelzerrung (aber Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwierig...)
Auch ein schlimmer Muskelkater ist das Resultat von Mikrotraumen (innerhalb der Fibrillen) - (da gibt es aber unterscheidliche Meinungen...)

Auch in diesem Fall wäre Massage (z.B. auch mit dem Massagestrahl des Duschkopfes "behandeln") eine Kontraindikation!
Muskelzerrungen behandelt man gewöhnlich zunächst mit Eis (nicht direkt auf die Haut!)
Wenn die Schmerzen aber schon einige Zeit anhalten würde ich wärmen um die Durchblutung anzuregen.

Greetz


----------



## Fie (8. Mai 2010)

Sodele,

Ich war heute ca 2,5 std biken. Ganz gemach und dennoch auf dem großen KB. Bei Anstiegen brennt es ungemein in den Schenkeln und da schalte ich dann auch auf´s Mittlere runter.. *Und NEIN*, ich habe in 100 Jahren keine TF von 80 Bergauf. Niemals gar nie nie nicht. Muskelkater ist es definitiv nicht, denn der tut nur weh, wenn man sich bewegt und nicht im Ruhezustand. Oder? Es könnte gut sein, dass ich zu wenig Mangesium habe. Gibt es da was Pflanzliches? 
Ich habe doch meinen Tacho verloren 
Ach ja, nach großer Anstrengung bergauf habe ich mal auf meinen Pulsmesser geschaut, der lag bei 154. Im Moment brennt oder zieht nichts. Mir geht es gut. 
Also was ich so gelesen habe, tippe ich fast auf eine Mangelerscheinung.


Ich bin im Übrigen sehr positiv überrascht über eure Antworten und möchte mich ganz herzlich dafür bedanken!!! 

Sabine Spitz war heute übrigends im Ländle im Obermarchtal 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne weder Deine HF/max (da kann man dann nur mit ner 174 rum mutmaßen, wenn man von der Faust-Formel ausgeht), noch deine Wattzahlen, die Du an der Schwelle treten kannst.

154 nach großer Anstregung (wenn du dann sagst, daste da dann keuchs wie blöd) deutet aber, meiner Ansicht nach drauf hin, das da die Muskeln schon nicht mehr können, als bis zur HFmax es ansich erreicht werden könnte. Was dann, wie ich meine, nen Zeichen dafür ist, das der Körper platt is, wenn man den Puls nicht mehr genügend hoch bekommt. Und vor allem auch die Grundlagenausdauer fehlt. Mein HFmax liegt bei 190 rum, ich erreiche ohne weiteres an knackigen Anstiegen (aber da nicht auf dem mitteleren Blatt, weil ich vorher muskulär verrecken würde) locker auch meine 188 Puls, wenn ich ne harte Einheit vorher hatte, oder wie getz nach dem Marathon Sundern, ereichte ich selbst 2 Tage danach kaum noch ne 175 bei meinen EB-Intervallen, ohne das meine Beine zumachten. Der Körper meldetet eben noch "nööööö, mehr ruheeeee"

Was ich samit sagen will......Regeneration!!!! und Grundlagenausdauer ist wichtig. Ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen.







Fie schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> Ich war heute ca 2,5 std biken. Ganz gemach und dennoch auf dem großen KB. Bei Anstiegen brennt es ungemein in den Schenkeln und da schalte ich dann auch auf´s Mittlere runter.. *Und NEIN*, ich habe in 100 Jahren keine TF von 80 Bergauf. Niemals gar nie nie nicht. Muskelkater ist es definitiv nicht, denn der tut nur weh, wenn man sich bewegt und nicht im Ruhezustand. Oder? Es könnte gut sein, dass ich zu wenig Mangesium habe. Gibt es da was Pflanzliches?
> Ich habe doch meinen Tacho verloren
> ...


----------



## alet08 (8. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Magnesium gibt's auch in Pflanzen:
http://www.ernaehrung-fuer-gesundheit.de/Mineral-Spuren/Mg-Leben.html
http://www.novafeel.de/ernaehrung/mineralstoffe/magnesium.htm

Es spricht aber nix gegen Tabletten, da es ja ein Element ist.

Alex

PS.: Mein Muskelkater tut immer weh: Sitzen, liegen, gehen 

...und wech...


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Mai 2010)

....das dauernde fahren auf dem grosse kettenblatt würde ich ev. auch erstmal lassen - logo, bergab - aber nach oben eher mal auf dem ganz kleinen - nicht mit druck und "ich muss aber schnell oben sein " - eher gemütlich und langsam - oben ankommen  tut  man ja auch so .denke auch , es  ist wohl eine überbeanspruchung - fie fährt - gerade momentan - ja in einer art "gewaltakt" - um frust loszuwerden und sich  total auszupowern - denke mal , das tut ihrer muskulatur einfach nicht sonderlich gut . stufe runterfahren - wieder locker und zum spass fahren , dann wird das schon wieder !! : ) gute besserung !!  greez , kati p.s. angeblich ist es erwiesen , dass magnesium alleine bei muskelbeschwerden gar nix hilft - nur eine mischung aus magnesium und kalzium - in einem ganz expilziten mischungsverhältnis , das ich aber jetzt nicht weiss...)


----------



## lucie (9. Mai 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich kenne weder Deine HF/max (da kann man dann nur mit ner 174 rum mutmaßen, wenn man von der Faust-Formel ausgeht), noch deine Wattzahlen, die Du an der Schwelle treten kannst.
> 
> 154 nach großer Anstregung (wenn du dann sagst, daste da dann keuchs wie blöd) deutet aber, meiner Ansicht nach drauf hin, das da die Muskeln schon nicht mehr können, als bis zur HFmax es ansich erreicht werden könnte. Was dann, wie ich meine, nen Zeichen dafür ist, das der Körper platt is, wenn man den Puls nicht mehr genügend hoch bekommt. Und vor allem auch die Grundlagenausdauer fehlt. Mein HFmax liegt bei 190 rum, ich erreiche ohne weiteres an knackigen Anstiegen (aber da nicht auf dem mitteleren Blatt, weil ich vorher muskulär verrecken würde) locker auch meine 188 Puls, wenn ich ne harte Einheit vorher hatte, oder wie getz nach dem Marathon Sundern, ereichte ich selbst 2 Tage danach kaum noch ne 175 bei meinen EB-Intervallen, ohne das meine Beine zumachten. Der Körper meldetet eben noch "nööööö, mehr ruheeeee"
> 
> *Was ich samit sagen will......Regeneration!!!! und Grundlagenausdauer ist wichtig. Ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen.*



Kannn ich voll unterschreiben!
Man kann sich eben nicht immer "ungestraft" den ganzen Frust von der Seele biken.

Fie! Wenn du häufiger die Kombination großes KB + mittlere Ritzel nutzt, ist der Verschleiß der Kette,Ritzel und KB wegen des zu starken Schräglaufs ziemlich hoch. Bei Kettenschaltungen überschneiden sich ohnehin einige Kombinationen im Übersetzungsverhältnis, sodaß man ja sowieso keine 27 Gänge hat (falls Du 9-fach hinten und 3-fach vorn fährst). Nutzt Du überhaupt das kleine KB? Ohne selbiges käme ich keine knackigen Anstiege von 14%+++ hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Fie und die Anderen,

Bergauf mit dem großen Kettenblatt vorn - wie macht Ihr das? 
20% Steigung auf Dauer - wie schafft Ihr das? 
Nur zur Erinnerung, das Stilfser Joch hat im Mittel 11% und ab und zu um die 15%. Bei 20% streikt nicht nur mein Rad und auch die abgesenkte Gabel möchte gen Himmel...

Das große Kettenblatt vorn habe ich an meinem 15 kg Bionicon abgeschraubt, statt dessen eine Kettenführung dran. Habe das große Kettenblatt vielleicht bei 5% der Zeit benötigt. Trete eher den höherfrequenten "Hamstertritt" und bei dem Radgewicht, den Klebegummistollen und meiner "Fitness" reicht das. Mit dem großen Kettenblatt bergauf und solche großen Steigungen mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt - unvorstellbar! Natürlich meine ich auch ein paar Höhenmeter, keinen kurzen Gegenanstieg 

Grüße


----------



## lucie (9. Mai 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Fie und die Anderen,
> 
> Bergauf mit dem großen Kettenblatt vorn - wie macht Ihr das?
> 20% Steigung auf Dauer - wie schafft Ihr das?
> ...



Habe auch keine Ahnung, wie das funktionieren soll. 
Rüste auch gerade mein SC HT vorn auf 2-fach ab, brauche eigentlich nur mittleres und kleines KB (wird dann auf 24/36+Bashguard+Kettenführung umgerüstet, damit's besser über'n Baumstamm rutscht).
Ich glaube nicht, daß hier jemand längere Anstiege zwischen 11 und 20% noch mit dem mittleren, geschweige denn mit dem großen KB, fahren kann (ich meine damit keine Rennradler - die können das natürlich!
Wenn doch, such ich mir ein anderes Hobby, oder klau dann doch mal einem Dialysepatienten ein paar IE Epo aus dem Kühlschrank!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Mai 2010)

Auch ich habe niemals 20% auf dem großen Blatt gedrückt - und ich war in meiner aktiven CC-Zeit (und deutlich jünger...  ) ein Kraftprotz, der nutzbare Oberschenkelumfänge von guten 60cm hatte. Mir hätten bei dieser Belastung schon allein meine Knie leid getan - abgesehen davon, dass man Maximalmuskelkraft auf Dauer einfach nicht erbringen kann. Ich frage mich gerade, wieviel Watt das wären. 500 mindestens, schätze ich. Und das ist im RR-Bereich Sprinterniveau!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier im Ladies-Only bin ich die führende obere Gewichtsklasse



Glaube ich nicht!


----------



## Fie (10. Mai 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht!





*Wetten???* Aber ich werde mich hier Kilomäßig nicht öffentlich outen!

Nun denn, kommt mal von den 20% und dem großen KB ab. Das fahre ich nicht. Dennoch fahre ich mit dem großen KB irgendwie angenehmer. Beim Mittleren muß ich teilweise echt treten wie doof und das sieht dann albern aus. Aber ich kann euch in jeder Zeile folgen und bin dankbar dafür!

Gestern und Heute Zwangspause


----------



## BlueSmaggie (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte immer Probleme mit den Knien beim Radfahren, wenn ich zu viel Badminton gespielt habe. Der Schmerz war ähnlich und direkt über dem Knie. Wobei ich nie Probleme in Ruhephasen hatte. 

Um Muskel- und Knieschonend zu fahren, habe ich bergauf immer leichte Gänge drin; vor dem Anhalten oder Verlangsamen schalte ich in leichte Gänge zurück und fahre auch nie in einem schweren Gang an. Wenn ich das Runterschalten vergesse, merke ich das auch gleich wieder in den Knien. Und da ich gerne Sport mache, versuche ich die schonende Tour beizubehalten; man sollte bedenken, dass man für sich selbst nicht so schöne Ersatzteile bekommen kann, wie für sein Bike. ;O) Man wird auch nicht gerade jünger.  

Die Muskeln regelmäßig zu dehnen kann sicher auch nicht schaden, allerdings sollte man auch da nie die Schmerzgrenze überschreiten, sonst schrottet man sich die Muskulatur.  Magnesium einnehmen, falls über die Ernährung nicht genug konsumiert wird oder auch mal eine kühlendes Gel auftragen tut der Muskulatur auch recht gut.  

Und auch wenn's fies ist: Abnehmen (ausgewogene Ernährung), Muskulatur aufbauen und nicht übertreiben mit dem Sport sind eigentlich die besten Ratschläge. Wenn die Schmerzen mehr als eine Woche anhalten in der Ruhephase, dann mal beim Doc vorbeischauen.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

20 % fahr´ich auf keinem kb hoch - da schieb `ich lieber ..


----------



## HamburgerDeern (11. Mai 2010)

BlueSmaggie schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer Probleme mit den Knien beim Radfahren, wenn ich zu viel Badminton gespielt habe. Der Schmerz war ähnlich und direkt über dem Knie. Wobei ich nie Probleme in Ruhephasen hatte.



Das kenne ich... habe zumindest keine Knieprobleme, aber arge Ermüdungserscheinungen und leichten Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln, wenn ich fahre und viel Badminton-Training habe... 

Ich hab mal was Neues ausprobiert, eine homöopathische Salbe zum Auftragen auf die betroffenen schmerzenden Stellen, heißt Traumeel und hat als Hauptwirkstoff Arnica. Ich kann nicht sagen, daß die Schmerzen wie weggeblasen sind, aber sie hilft, diese stark zu lindern!! 

Bei Magnesium kann ich nur die Präparate in der Apotheke empfehlen, als Brausetablette oder in Kapselform, die sind hoch- aber sinnvoll dosiert und leicht verträglich. Achte einfach darauf, daß MagnesiumCITRAT als Wirkstoff enthalten ist (z.B. Magnesium Verla).

Mittlerweile geht´s mit den Ermüdungserscheinungen, die hab ich nicht mehr... 

Euch allen eine gute Nacht!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> 20 % fahr´ich auf keinem kb hoch - da schieb `ich lieber ..


 das hab ich mir auch gedacht - ich überleg immer nur welche Sattelstütze nun mit welchem Lift funktioniert...

Respekt Mädelz...wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (17. Mai 2010)

Okay,

ich bin jetzt fast eine Woche lang nicht gefahren und fühle mich grauenvoll.
Im Prinzip schmerzen beide Beine von oben bis unten. Meine Hüfte macht mir grad richtige Probleme, so dass ich kaum laufen kann. Mein Nacken schmerzt seit einer Woche, als hätte ich einen ganzen Tag Headbaning gemacht. Ich habe jegliche Kissen ausprobiert und weiß nicht, woran es liegt. 

Über Restless-Legs habe ich mich auch schon mal untersuchen lassen, aber der Arzt war ein Idiot vorm Herrn!

Ich weiß, ich sollte einen Arzt aufsuchen und aufhören zu jammern!


----------



## Twinkie (17. Mai 2010)

...oder mal schön durchkneten lassen?


----------



## MelleD (17. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> ich bin jetzt fast eine Woche lang nicht gefahren und fühle mich grauenvoll.
> Im Prinzip schmerzen beide Beine von oben bis unten. Meine Hüfte macht mir grad richtige Probleme, so dass ich kaum laufen kann. Mein Nacken schmerzt seit einer Woche, als hätte ich einen ganzen Tag Headbaning gemacht. Ich habe jegliche Kissen ausprobiert und weiß nicht, woran es liegt.
> ...


 
Das hört sich wirklich nicht gut an.
Mach dich mal auf den Weg zum Onkel Doktor, geht ja so nicht mit dir weiter ....

Gute Besserung immernoch ....


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Mai 2010)

Tippe auf schlichte Überanstrengung.
Muskeln aufbauen und langsam steigern. Sonst kann es noch ne Muskelentzündung durch Überanstrengung geben und dass wird dann richtig fies.

Musste ja auch ne Weile verletzungsbedingt pausieren und ich merke den Trainingsrückstand deutlich in den Oberschenkeln und Knien.

Bin am Samstag nach den 80 km mit der schweren Sau (16,2 kg) kaum noch die Treppe rauf und runter gekommen. 20er Schnitt . Und das nur, weil ich keinen Bock auf Intervalltraining hatte und dachte, ich könnte die Wiegetritteinlagen auf der Rennfräse mit dem höheren Gewicht der Sau kompensieren (außerdem ist der Spassfaktor höher). Abhaken, Chef hat recht, ich halte mich künftig an seine Vorgaben, auch wenn ich Wiegetritt in der Ebene im höchsten Gang hasse.


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube, Chaotenkind hat Recht!
Ich hatte auch mal so ein "Erlebnis", als ich nach gut einem halben Jahr nichts tun bzw. lockeren Einheiten auf dem Ergometer das erste Mal wieder aufs Rennrad gestiegen bin und meinte, gleich mal 50 km (  ) abreißen zu müssen. Da hat dann hinterher auch alles übel weh getan. 

Du hast wahrscheinlich einfach eine Woche lang ziemlich übertrieben, anstatt dich langsam zu steigern. Wenn du dann noch an der Hüfte mit einer Fehlstellung vorbelastet bist, hast du wahrscheinlich auch noch falsch belastet. Dass der Nacken weh tut ist auch nichts ungewöhnliches... schließlich werden beim Biken zum Halten der nach vorne gebeugten Position auf dem Rad Muskeln beansprucht, die sonst eher vernachlässigt werden. Die müssen einfach die Chance bekommen, sich langsam aufzubauen. Wenn das nicht passiert folgt eben eine Verspannung und Schmerzen. 

Das schlimmste, was du jetzt machen kannst wäre, einfach nur noch rumzusitzen, bis die Schmerzen wieder weg sind. So zögert sich das nur noch raus. Versuch am besten ein klein bisschen Spazieren zu gehen, oder einfach auf dem Fußboden im Wohnzimmer ein paar Dehn- und Gymnastikübungen zu machen. Egal was, Hauptsache, die Muskeln werden wieder ein bisschen bewegt und dadurch gelockert. Die Alternative wäre eine schöne Massage, aber ob die Krankenkasse sowas bezahlt? 

Ich hab damals um wieder etwas "beweglicher" zu werden und die Haltemuskulatur aufzubauen mit Yoga angefangen. Nur zu empfehlen! Das bringt wirklich viel...
(Ich weiß, das ist nicht besonders cool... aber mir ist das zumindest egal )


----------



## Twinkie (17. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab damals um wieder etwas "beweglicher" zu werden und die Haltemuskulatur aufzubauen mit Yoga angefangen. Nur zu empfehlen! Das bringt wirklich viel...
> (Ich weiß, das ist nicht besonders cool... aber mir ist das zumindest egal )


miehtuu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Mai 2010)

Mal eine ganz andere Idee als Input: Psychischer Druck?! Bei mir äußert sich der in Muskelschmerzen (v.a. im Nacken-/Schulterbereich), weil ich den Kopf ein und die Schultern hoch ziehe. Auch merke ich, dass ich die Oberschenkelmuskulatur anspanne - leider aber nicht die Bauchmuskeln...


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Mai 2010)

so seh´ich das auch(von wegen dem druck ..) . -aber dein schlechter allgemeinzusatnd scheint mir schon irgendwie nicht ganz normal - trotz anstrengung..die is ja nun schon eine weile her - und du hattest genug zeit , dich zu regenerieren - eigentlich ... würde doch mal beim doc (bei nem guten viell. diesmla ) vorbeigucken .- normale massagen würde ich nicht empfehlen , wenn wirklich nerven entzündet sind , schaden sie mehr, als sie helfen - aber "ganzheitliche" massagen - touch life - nennt sich das auch , die helfen sicher . allerding mit ca. 50 euro pro std. extrem teuer - und wird nicht von der krankenkasse anerkannt .... (massage nach LEDER), kannst  ja mal googeln .. gute besserung, kati


----------



## Nuala (18. Mai 2010)

Ich mache auch Yoga (Ashtanga), das ist eine super Kombi! Du stabilisierst so die Rumpfmuskulatur und dehnst dabei anständig die Beinmuskulatur und den Hüftbeuger. Ausserdem ist man nach 1,5 Stunden Ashtanga so herrlich am A***, dass auch der ganze Alltagsstress vergessen ist


----------



## Twinkie (18. Mai 2010)

Ich mach Hatha-Yoga. Aber ab morgen ist Sommerpause....buhuhu....


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Mai 2010)

@fie : was macht dein allgemeinzustand ??? besser ????


----------



## Fie (20. Mai 2010)

Meine Genickschmerzen sind immer noch vorhanden. Gestern saß ich 10 Minuten auf dem Bike, weil ich von A nach B kommen mußte und sofort zog es in den Oberschenkeln. Das ist doch nicht normal. Ich wäre sehr gerne eine Runde gefahren, weil es so schön regnete, aber ich bekam Kopfweh, weil ich einen kleinen Anstieg wagte. 

Und in der Tat, meine psychischen Lasten werden nicht weniger.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Mai 2010)

...würde doch ma beim  doc vorbei ....müsste sich in den letzten tagen ja schon gebessert haben ....


----------



## Twinkie (20. Mai 2010)

vielleicht ist das auch nervlich? vielleicht sitzt du falsch und klemmst irgend nen nerv ein....


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Mai 2010)

...überstreckt sitzt du nicht , nehm´ich an , wenn ich mir die geo vom bike angucke - und nen kurzen vorbau haste ja auch drauf ...sattel zu hoch , zu niedrig ??? hmmmmmm...


----------



## Fie (20. Mai 2010)

Nein, überstreckt sitze ich in der Tat nicht. Nerven klemme ich mir auch nicht ein. Vorbau paßt. Sattelhöhe überprüfe ich ständig. Daran liegt es bestimmt nicht. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (20. Mai 2010)

Wir können hier noch so gute Ratschläge geben, helfen werden die jetzt allerdings auch nicht mehr, eher verwirren diese noch mehr. 
Da die Symptome offenbar nicht so richtig abklingen wollen, solltest Du vielleicht doch einmal einen Arzt aufsuchen. 
Wenn es eine simple Überbelastung gewesen wäre, dürftest Du inzwischen eigentlich keinerlei Beschwerden mehr haben.


----------



## piensi (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
als bisher nur Mitlesende hier im Forum, möchte ich gerne zusätzliche Infos ergänzen. Ferndiagnose im Forum geht ja nicht wirklich.
Am Anfang des Threads war von brennenden Schmerzen am Oberschenkel die Rede. Das kann durchaus auch ein Nervenschmerz und kein Muskelschmerz sein. In der Leistengegend zieht unter dem Leistenband ein sensibler Nerv entlang zum Oberschenkel. (N. cutaneus femoris laterlais) Es kann hier zu Druckschädigungen kommen (z.B. auch durch enge Hosen) nennt sich dann Meralgia paraesthetica. 
Ein Arzbesuch ist sicher hilfreich, wenn die Beschwerden bisher nicht besser geworden sind.


----------



## Fie (24. Mai 2010)

Ich war vorgestern ganz gemächlich biken. War schön zum Fahren und eigentlich von der Strecke her, etwas für Kinder. Gestern meine übliche Hausstrecke von knapp 18km morgends um halb 9. Ich war nur leider viel zu warm angezogen. 
Heute, null Bockstimmung! Schmerzen? Oh ja, aber in der Zwischenzeit, ist es mir egal. 

Ich möchte euch für eure vielen tollen Antworten und eure Anteilnahme danken! Habe mir Vieles durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Letztendlich, kann das nur ein Arzt beurteilen, was mir evtl. fehlt. Aber es hätte ja sein können, das jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen hatte.

Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------

